# Home of Hardware Aktion: Nimm zwei, zahl eins [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Home of Hardware Aktion: Nimm zwei, zahl eins [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Home of Hardware Aktion: Nimm zwei, zahl eins [Anzeige]


----------



## geostigma (2. Dezember 2009)

bis einschl 24.12! nicht 20.12


----------



## Rasputin468 (2. Dezember 2009)

beim kauf eine ps3 slim , kriegt man ein 4gb usb stick , wollte ich schon immer haben.Naja wer es braucht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (3. Dezember 2009)

also so toll sind die geschenke nicht, sehen eher nach ladenhütern aus


----------



## NeroNobody (5. Dezember 2009)

vorallem denkt man meiner Meinung nach dass man 2 PS3 zum preis von einer bekommt wenn man die Überschrift liest:.....


----------



## madamc (5. Dezember 2009)

Das sind Ladenhüter wie Hausdetektive


----------



## rebel4life (5. Dezember 2009)

Zudem sind die Produkte, die bei dieser Aktion für ein "Geschenk" erworben werden müssen in der Regel eh etwas teurer gemacht worden, damit sich das wieder rechnet...

Für mich ist jedenfalls nichts sinnvolles drin.


----------



## Stricherstrich (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätt mir den DDR 3 Ram gekauft leider Kann mein Mainboard nur DDr2 ;D


----------



## IchKannNichts (12. Dezember 2009)

Ob man spart, hängt davon ab, was man kauft: 

Bei dem Asus X64VN mit einer APC Steckdosenleiste zahlt man drauf. Diese gibt es einzeln trotz Extraversandkosten günstiger als bei HoH zusammen.

Nimmt man hingegen die Samsung S1 dazu, spart man.

*Augen auf beim Weihnachtskauf!* 

Quelle: idealo.de

[An die Redaktion: Der Titel ist irreführend. Laut Aussage erweckt es den Eindruck, zweimal das selbe Produkte für einen Preis zu bekommen. Im normalen Einzelhandel hätte euch ein RA oder die VZ schon abgemahnt ]


----------

